

Historian is browsing history on steroids for Google Chrome - Brajeshwar
https://github.com/rkvsraman/historian

======
Brajeshwar
The Chrome Extension is at

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/historian/imdpopen...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/historian/imdpopenkaaofplholaghoagbighahop)

